# difference between Reef Crystals and other "marine salts"



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

So, at the LFS I saw a 50 lbs box of what are called "Reef Crystals". 50 lbs is only $20! I've bought Instant Ocean for $50 for 50lbs. What is this about? It would make sense IMO, to buy the "crystals" if they are cheaper. No one at the lfs knew the difference, but tried to explain it was of "less quality" salt, though it describes it as good for reef tanks.

I only have a FOWLR tank, but I'd like to find a cheaper way to add salt.

Any thoughts? Knowledge here?

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Ya got a good deal there. I think they messed up the price though as Instant Ocean is less than Reef Crystals. Reef Crystals has more Trace Elements and Calcium, Magnesium, and the such. Its meant for Reef Aquariums, thus adding more to the water that corals need. But, if your using it for a FOWLR, its not going to hurt anything. Instant Ocean and Reef Crystals are made by the same company.
Saltwater Aquarium Salt: Aquarium Systems Instant Ocean & Reef Crystals Synthetic Sea Salt


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Ya got a good deal there. I think they messed up the price though as Instant Ocean is less than Reef Crystals. Reef Crystals has more Trace Elements and Calcium, Magnesium, and the such. Its meant for Reef Aquariums, thus adding more to the water that corals need. But, if your using it for a FOWLR, its not going to hurt anything. Instant Ocean and Reef Crystals are made by the same company.
> Saltwater Aquarium Salt: Aquarium Systems Instant Ocean & Reef Crystals Synthetic Sea Salt


Cool, I think I'll go grab some on the way home today! Since I do have a few feather dusters that my GSP has left alone, it may be good for them 

Where I live, Instant Ocean is about $50 no matter what store you're at. Even cheaper brands are only about $8-$10 less than that, so $20 for a 50lb box of Reef Crystals is a great deal. I did see on the box that it listed how it adds those trace elements, so I can't see how it is "inferior" like they told me at the fish store. :lol:

Thanks!!

Gwen


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Your LFS guys don't know what they are talking about. Its a superior Salt mix to the Instant Ocean. But what do I know.


----------

